# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Tư vấn nên đi phượt ở đâu quanh Hà Nội ?

## dauhalan

*Nhóm mình có kế hoạch đi phượt vào cuối tuần mà chưa biết nên đi ở đâu. Mọi người đi rùi thì tư vấn cho mình với nhé. ah nhóm mình khoảng 6 người và ở Hà Nội nhé*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Quanh Hà Nội, theo tớ có một số tuyến có thể đi trong ngày, hoặc dài hơn thành 2 ngày cũng được, như sau:

1. Tuyến Lạng Sơn : Nếu đi lên Lạng Sơn, Đồng Đăng mua đồ Tàu, tham quan mấy nơi như Tam Thanh, Tô Thị (xây lại),... Có thể kéo thành 2 ngày khi nghỉ lại trên Mẫu Sơn.
Đường đi qua Bắc Ninh, Bắc Giang, có thể dừng nghỉ lại chơi, hoặc tham quan loanh quanh đó.

2. Tuyến Bắc Ninh : đi thăm chùa chiền là chính: Có thể nhiều nhánh nhỏ :
- Ninh Hiệp - đền Phù Đổng - đền Đô - Đình Bảng - Phật Tích - Dâu - Bút Tháp - Keo - đền bà Tấm... (đường này có thể trèo lên đê sông Đuống đi cho sướng)
- Lệ Mật - đền Đô - chùa Cha Lư - Lim - Chúa Kho - chùa Hàm

3. Tuyến đường 5: Lệ Chi viên - Côn Sơn - Kiếp Bạc - Lục đầu giang, tiện thì chạy ra Hải Phòng nghỉ luôn. Về qua Kính Chủ, đền Cao

4. Tuyến Hưng Yên: đi dọc đê sông Hồng: Bát Tràng - Mễ Sở - đền Chử - đền Dạ Trạch - Phố Hiến. Có thể nghỉ lại rồi hôm sau nối sang Hải Dương

5. Du lịch trên sông Hồng

6. Hướng Quốc lộ 1: Phủ Lý - Ngũ Động sơn - Ninh Bình - Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc - Bích Động - Phát Diệm - Bùi Chu.

7. Phía Nam Định: Đền Trần - chùa Phổ Minh - Thái Bình - chùa Keo - biển Đồng Châu - đền Trần Hưng Hà - chùa Đọi. Từ đây có thể nối sang Hưng Yên, hoặc nối sang Ninh Bình cũng được.

8. Chùa Hương: Chùa Hương, có thể vòng sang Đầm Đa, nối ra Chi Nê - Ngũ động sơn, hoặc vòng về Kim Bôi. Hoặc vòng phía sau ra hồ Quan Sơn.

9. Hòa Bình: Hòa Bình - Mai Châu - Kim Bôi

10. Ba Vì: Đường Lâm - đền Và - chùa Mía - Sơn Tây - Ba Vì

11. Tam Đảo: Tam Đảo - Tây Thiên - hoặc nối sang Đền Hùng...
...

Nói chung là cũng nhiều tuyến, có điều sở thích tìm hiểu đến đâu.

----------


## thanhmai

Mình nghĩ bạn ở HN thì bạn phải biết nhiều nơi chứ? Đi phượt thì đi những nơi xa ca một chút mí thú vị. Ví dụ như lên những bản làng hay vùng đồi núi nào đó thì hay hơn

----------

